# Deconetwork versus OpenTshirts



## moonshake (Dec 30, 2016)

I want my own T-shirt store or stores. Should I use Deconetwork or OpenTshirts?


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

I suggest doing more research as you are comparing two things that are worlds apart from each. Each on-line tools has pluses and minuses along with strength/weaknesses based on your decoration method.


----------



## moonshake (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, and Thanks for reply.
They look fairly similar to me except one open source free, to a point and flash based & the other isn't. 
We are screen printers & embroiderers with all the kit, DTG, dye sub, etc We have 3 succesful online shops using Wordpress with 4 more more stores planned. And I was wondering if Deco or OpenTshirts or anything else might be a better option?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

moonshake said:


> Hi, and Thanks for reply.
> They look fairly similar to me except one open source free, to a point and flash based & the other isn't.
> We are screen printers & embroiderers with all the kit, DTG, dye sub, etc We have 3 succesful online shops using Wordpress with 4 more more stores planned. And I was wondering if Deco or OpenTshirts or anything else might be a better option?


As the flash software core is now deprecated I would not recommend Open T-shirts as a designer platform for new implimentations. For example browser support on Firefox ...

Mozilla will start blocking Flash in Firefox this August | ZDNet

Also, there has been no development now on the Open Tshirt application for a few years now what you probably saw a businees that offers hosting dedicated to Open Tshirt. _That is not to be confused with an active development community. _

You can search the threads here now for info on Deconet and in addition there are numerous WP/WooCommerce solutions.

Just FYI, there are several software vendors here _self-promoting_ ... irrespective of whether their products are good or bad you won't get unbiased advised from any of them, just a heads up on that.


----------



## RTGraphicsolutio (Dec 31, 2016)

I had Deconetwork for about 6 or 7 months. It has some cool features but when I looked at the cost of it to what I was using it wasn't really worth it. I cancelled Deconetwork and just started doing my quotes and billing through quickbooks. Can always do a mock up in photoshop.


----------

